# What the hell is this??



## Jeffro (Jul 11, 2009)

Ok I know yall dont like links but check this lens out?   

I have been researching alot and this popped up!   I dont know alot yet but this lens has to be Bull S%$t???

$249????

think this will get me into National Geographic????   that is a joke!!! 

SO who is going to bid first!

HERE IS THE LINK!


http://cgi.ebay.com/650-1300mm-Zoom...c0.m14&_trkparms=65:1|66:4|39:1|293:1|294:200


----------



## Sachphotography (Jul 11, 2009)

I have the 500mm version of this lens. IT works just fine. Not a good lens my any means but it works. Manual Focus.


----------



## Jeffro (Jul 11, 2009)

Sachphotography said:


> I have the 500mm version of this lens. IT works just fine. Not a good lens my any means but it works. Manual Focus.



Hey did you get my PM Back?


----------



## KmH (Jul 11, 2009)

Manual focus, no metering, a whopping 1 f-stop aperture range, chromatic aberrration and coma up the wazzo.

Welcome to the world of the inexpensive novelty lens.

But cheap, if you want a big one.


----------



## Jeffro (Jul 11, 2009)

Oh I did not plan on buying one I was just curious if it was even worth the $250... they have it selling for?


----------



## dxqcanada (Jul 11, 2009)

4 lens elements in two groups ?!?! Not much correction going on in there.
Sounds like a cheap spotting scope converted for SLR's.


----------



## Jeffro (Jul 11, 2009)

Yeah I just wanted to show yall cause they have some retarded looking stuff on ebay.... Camera's that look like transformers! LOL


----------



## KmH (Jul 11, 2009)

Jeffro said:


> Yeah I just wanted to show yall cause they have some retarded looking stuff on ebay.... Camera's that look like transformers! LOL


And that stuff sells every day, retarded or not.

There was a real long lens here, but looks like it sold. It was used, so it only cost $120,000.00.


----------



## Jeffro (Jul 11, 2009)

yeah but that one might really work good!


----------



## Jeffro (Jul 16, 2009)

did yall see the cool camouflage protective skin for $600!  That is the cool part LOL!


----------

